# campervan



## bony (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi All,
Does any one know where i can get a good camper van or where is best to look on the net. Ideally i would like to by one in aus in early november and be able to sell it back to a dealer in late feb early march. Or even better where i could hire someones private camper not quite like the commercial hire rates!!. any help would be appriciated from this pom, Regards to all Bony


----------

